# No CDRom under PcManFm ...

## Mordillo98

I have Gentoo 3.3.8 with OpenBox only.  

I have no problem mounting it through terminal.  It just doesn't appear in PcManFm.

The folder /mnt/cdrom exists.

I will see under PcManFm a USB key if I insert one, and I can browse through it no problem.

~/.xinitrc

exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch openbox-session

fstab

------

/dev/sda1		/boot		ext2		        defaults,noatime	        1 2

/dev/sda3		/		        ext3	        	noatime			        0 1

/dev/sda2		none		swap		sw			                0 0

/dev/cdrom		/mnt/cdrom	auto		        noauto,ro	        	        0 1

proc			/proc		         proc		defaults		                0 0

shm			/dev/shm	                 tmpfs		nodev,nosuid,noexec	0 0

lspci

------

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 1 :Cool: 

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor PCI Express x16 Root Port (rev 1 :Cool: 

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 06)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 06)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 06)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev 06)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev 06)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a6)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem (rev 06)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 330M] (rev a2)

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

12:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)

13:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)

14:00.0 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd MMC/SD Host Controller (rev 01)

14:00.1 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5U2xx (R5U230 / R5U231 / R5U241) [Memory Stick Host Controller] (rev 01)

14:00.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd PCIe xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 01)

14:00.3 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 PCIe IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 01)

ff:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers (rev 05)

ff:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 05)

ff:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 (rev 05)

ff:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Physical 0 (rev 05)

ff:02.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 05)

ff:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 05)

rc-update show

         bootmisc | boot                         

             cupsd |      default                 

              devfs |                       sysinit

             dmesg |                       sysinit

                fsck | boot                         

        hostname | boot                         

          hwclock | boot                         

          keymaps | boot                         

           killprocs |              shutdown        

                 local |      default                

       localmount | boot                         

           modules | boot                         

          mount-ro |              shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                         

                net.lo | boot                         

          netmount |      default                 

              procfs | boot                         

                   root | boot                        

       savecache |              shutdown        

                swap | boot                         

                sysctl | boot                         

          syslog-ng |      default                 

    termencoding | boot                         

                  udev |                       sysinit

udev-postmount |      default                 

            urandom | boot                         

          vixie-cron |      default                 

                  wicd | boot                 

Any help would be really appreciated.   :Smile: 

----------

## VoidMage

It depends on how you start pcmanfm, but in my case I've noticed that on going from x11-libs/libfm-0.1.17 to >=1.0 I needed to prefix that call with explicit 'dbus-launch --exit-with-session' (that parameter is likely optional).

----------

## Mordillo98

Tried it, same thing.

Forgot to include my /etc/group

root:x:0:root

bin:x:1:root,bin,daemon

daemon:x:2:root,bin,daemon

sys:x:3:root,bin,adm

adm:x:4:root,adm,daemon

tty:x:5:

disk:x:6:root,adm,mfilion

lp:x:7:lp

mem:x:8:

kmem:x:9:

wheel:x:10:root,mfilion

floppy:x:11:root,mfilion

news:x:13:news

uucp:x:14:uucp

console:x:17:

audio:x:18:mfilion

cdrom:x:19:mfilion

tape:x:26:root

video:x:27:root,mfilion

cdrw:x:80:

usb:x:85:mfilion

users:x:100:mfilion

portage:x:250:portage,mfilion

utmp:x:406:

nogroup:x:65533:

nobody:x:65534:

man:x:15:

sshd:x:22:

cron:x:16:

mail:x:12:

postmaster:x:249:

ssmtp:x:248:

crontab:x:247:

locate:x:246:

ldap:x:439:

messagebus:x:245:

lpadmin:x:106:

mfilion:x:1000:

transmission:x:105:

hsqldb:x:104:

----------

## Mordillo98

Anybody else could help me on this one?  That would be greatly appreciated.    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Mordillo98

... I am still having this issue.  I even redid Gentoo and used genkernel to boot still same issue.

Anybody?

----------

